# 180sx info pls help!



## Krule180 (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey, first of all im not sure if this is the right forum I couldn't see one with 180sx in it so.....

I'm currently looking at getting myself a 180sx the only thing stoppping me atm is i need to know if there are known issues with these cars in general. Do parts break/wear out fast? that sorta stuff.

Im currently looking at an 89 with a 1.8ltr turbo engine in it and a 94 with a 2ltr turbo'd engine.

If u have any knowledge or could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where do you live? check for rust, i know its a problem with 240's. If the 89 is cheaper, go with that. for the price of the sr, you could build up the CA to over 300hp easy, and the CA is a better engine and will last longer at boost because it is iron block. iron=strong; aluminum=ho-hum.


----------



## Krule180 (Mar 1, 2004)

I live in Australia and the 89 model has 130,000kms and is $12,000 has an upgraded S15 T28 turbo with a boost controller etc

And the 94 model has 85,000kms and is also $12,000 ... both 5 speed manuals. Befor i buy I will get a mechanic to go and give the car check up befor buying
.

Thanks for the info on the engines i had no idea :thumbup: Any specific areas i should look for rust?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay, your in austrailia. ask either joel or nismodore for places to buy in aus. under the stock spoiler is a bad place for rust. if the newer one is stock, i would go with the 89, got good turbo.


----------



## Krule180 (Mar 1, 2004)

K thanks. I just want something reliable and good value for money the 89 doesnt have a rear spoiler which suits me fine and it looks awesome but he also stated it is in top condition. Also is allowing me to go and get it checked. Seems that he has taken good care of it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

What state you in? $12000 for an 89 is a bit much unless it has some hardware. S15 T28BB is ok, just make sure it is a BB turbo (you should hear the ball bearing spooling down when the car turns off, sounds like a light grinding sound from the turbo). In many cases the claimed BB turbos are Australian s14/s15 case bearing T28's which dont make this sound.

A 94 is generally going to be is much better condition than an 89, engine and interior.
Get the one you are interested in checked by a mechanic for:
-Condition of rear subframe and all bushes
-Blown gaskets anywhere
-Rear wheel bearing condition
-Compression / leak down / rev match testing

Can you list all mods of both?


----------



## Krule180 (Mar 1, 2004)

I live in Melbourne U anywhere near there .

Ok the 89 specs that were submitted are

1989 nissan 180sx
kms 135,000
2 door coupe
5 speed manual
4cyl petrol turbo 1.8ltr

UPGRADED S15 T28 TURBO, BOOST CONTROLLER, KnN AIR FILTER, 3 1/2 INCH EXHAUST, SUNROOF, BOOST AND OIL TACHO'S ON PILLAR WHICH CHANGE INTO 7 DIFFERENT COLOURS, WHITE COLOURED SPEEDO WHICH CHANGES COLOURES.
Alloy Wheels
Auto Climate Control
Body Coloured Bumpers
Body Kit
Cd Player
Electric Mirrors
Fuel Injection
Power Steering
Power Windows
Sunroof
Tinted Windows 


He says its in very good condition and on the pics he has some stickers down the side of the door al i can really make out is blitz but i can ask a full list of mods that the car has.

the 94 is pretty stock (doesn't mention any mods at all) has ajustable suspension
4 Wheel Disc Brakes 
Adjustable Steering Column 
Air Conditioning 
Alarm 
Alloy Wheels
Auto Climate Control 
Cd Player 
Central Locking
Electric Mirrors 
Fuel Injection 
Heavy Duty Suspension 
Power Steering 
Power Windows 
Radio Cassette 
Rear Spoiler 
Remote Central Locking 
Sunroof 
Tinted Windows


----------



## Krule180 (Mar 1, 2004)

Couple more I found that might be better but costs a little more

Vehicle 1993 NISSAN 180SX 
Price $14,000 
Kilometres 100,000 
Body 2 door Coupe 
Colour white with pearl 
Transmission 5 speed Manual 
Engine 4 cylinder Petrol Turbo 2.0L (1998cc) 
Reg Plate RRM265 
Reg Expiry JUL-2004 
RWC No 
Brief Comments first to see will buy...genuine reason for sale 
Long Comments car comes with full veilside exhaust system, hks pod filter, blitz BOV, standard intercooler, 17 inch chrome wheels with low profile tyres, sunroof, side and rear skirts, tinted windows, grey leather interior, blitz turbo timer, drift style hand brake, viper car alarm, remote keyless entry and engine immobiliser, red under car neon 


and 
Vehicle 1994 NISSAN 180SX 
Price $14,700 
Kilometres 110,000 
Body 2 door Hatchback 
Colour Alpine White 
Transmission 5 speed Manual 
Engine 4 cylinder Petrol Turbo 2.0L (1998cc) 
Reg Plate SID417 
RWC No 
Long Comments Very Clean car, 1994 SR20DET Blacktop engine, Nismo 3" exaust from the turbo back, 3" Hi-flow Cat, HKS Sequential BOV, HKS POD Filter, Heavy Duty Brass Button Clutch($1200 Spent), Lightened Flywheel, Autometer Boost and Monster Tacho White face, Adjustable boost, Microtech turbo timer, Steelmate Pager Alarm system with window rollup and auto start, Clarion Head unit with two pioneer 2ways at front and two pioneer 10" subs at back with Comp US audio amp. 


I can always bargain them down heh.

Anyways hope u can help me here cos i got nfi lol i just want a good reliable car and value for my money.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Im in Perth.
Sounds like you have some options there, Id go and check them out and see what is in the best condition for the price. Check for resprays and panels that dont line up too. Choose the two that you really like and get them checked out by a mechanic.
The CA isnt bad, its just my experience that the cars and engines are getting a little tired after 14 years.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^you make a very valid point.


----------

